# Altima SE-R Engine Mount Inserts



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hi, does anyone know of anyone who makes engine mount inserts for the Altima SE-R? I have done a long search with nothing coming up. I am hoping that I have not searched long enough. Any help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## GMTURBO (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm guessing you're looking for solid/poly mounts?

Is there a reason? Just seems the liquid filled mounts smooth things out a bit.


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

Yeah, I am looking for something simular to the polyurethane motor mount inserts they have for the Spec V from Energy Suspension. I put them on my SPec V and they were awsome and I feel that they would benefit the Altima greatly. They were an awsome upgrade for only $35. The wheel hop was eliminated and the Noise from Vibration was not that bad. Thanks for the reply.


----------

